# What rifle will you be shooting this year?



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

I'd like to hear about the rifle that will spend the most time with you this hunting season...caliber, make, model, ammo, scope, etc. 

I'll start it off...

25-06 Remington 700 Sendero, Leupold Vari X-III 6.5-20x50 scope, and handloaded 110gr Nosler AccuBonds at about 3300+ fps (pending load development). 

Can you say deer slayer?


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

Deer slayer.

25-06 Medallion A-Bolt, Leupold Vari X-III 6.5-20x50 scope, and Federal 117gr Partitioned Nosler. I might be able to aquire some handloads from the guy I bought the gun from just need to get in touch with him.


----------



## Jimmy (Mar 2, 2005)

Most of the time I bowhunt except during the rut. Here's my boom stick.

Weatherby Mark IV, 300 weatherby mag, same scope (Leupold vari x 6.5-20x50), 180 grain factory ammo.

I haven't had a deer one (8 shot with it) take one step after getting hit with it. Just straight down!


----------



## Slightly Dangerous (May 21, 2004)

Ruger Deerfield 44 Magnum with a Tasco 4X scope. Accompanied by a S&W 44 Magnum handgun for hogs. Terrific combination that will take anything we have here in Texas.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Kinda ironic that the next two people to post on the thread have the same scope.


----------



## Johnboat (Jun 7, 2004)

*Tikka*

I'll probably get to shoot a doe with my Tikka T3 in 300 WSM with Leupold VXIII 3.5 x 10 x 42 in the included Tikka mounts. I am trying some 180 gr Federal with the Barnes Triple shock unleaded bullets. (I also want to shoot a hog with my 416 Rem Mag Win Model 70 with Trijicon 1.5 x 4 illuminated scope and 400 gr SP bullet)


----------



## HEAVYDUTYCHEVY (Aug 3, 2005)

Browning A-Bolt Medallion (left handed) with Carl Ziess 3-9x40......


----------



## James Howell (May 21, 2004)

one beat up old Remington 700 BDL left handed model with a leupold 3X9, 270 loaded with 150 grain federal premium nosler partitions. Tack driver (uh, maybe, haven't taken it to the range yet this year).


----------



## Big Spec (Aug 15, 2005)

Rem Sendero 7mm STW stainless fluted with Weaver Grand Slam. & Rem BDL 243 with Leupold. Both work for hill country deer. Hopefully I will have an elk and muley on the ground with my Sendero at the end of October.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

My old friend of 25 years, a 264 Winchester Mag. It's all the friend I need in South Texas. Safe hunting.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

On order, should be here the first week of October. 
7mm Rem Mag. Weatherby Ultra Lightweight with blackened stainless.
6.5X20X50mm Zeiss Conquest Scope. Talley lightweight aluminum one piece bases and rings.
Not sure on the ammo yet.

Going on a trip to the Taos Mountains, New Mexico at the end of October for Mule Deer. 

John


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

weatherby vanguard .270 win, 3x9 nikon, fedral 150 grain


----------



## Sean Hoffmann (May 24, 2004)

Same one as last year...LOL


----------



## jeffscout (Jun 22, 2004)

Interarms Mark X .30-06, Leupold VXIII, 3.5x10x50, ammo is whatever I grab out of the locker, usually 180 gr Powerpoint plus.


----------



## captwayne (Mar 22, 2005)

Kimber 308........ 3x9 Kahles scope........Federal Premium 165 grain Sierrra Game Kings


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

300 Win Mag. Remington Sendero Stainless Fluted, Swarovski 3x9x42, 180 grain Scirocco (unless I work up another load before then)


----------



## Bulldogfish (Aug 25, 2005)

Marlin 336 lever action .30-30, 150grain win. factory ammo


----------



## Fresh2Salt (May 21, 2004)

*I'll be shooting a...*

Mathews Legacy 64lbs.
Trophy Ridge 3-pin sight.
GoldTip 5575's.
100 grain Montecs.
Sidewinder expandables.
   
Or maybe I'll pick up my Browning A-Bolt Stainless Stalker w/BOSS .270 and a Leupold Vari-XIII 3.5-10x50mm tactical scope.


----------



## Painter (Jun 28, 2005)

Huntin' down south in Batesville with





Sako Finnbear

300 Winchester Magnum

Leupold 3x9x40

165gr. Nosler Partition


----------



## TEX57 (May 23, 2004)

Rem 700 ADL 7mag 3.5X10 Vari-III 150gr Core Lok

and for varmints

Win Model 43 22 Hornet BSA 3X9 45gr psp


----------



## Surffishwant2B (May 22, 2004)

700 rem short action in 257 ackley, 26" Lilja SS tube 1 in 10 twist

Leapold 4.5 x 14 XVIII with mill dot ret.

Brown glass stock with a piller bed job

Trigger pull is 24oz and breaks like glass!

120 hornady, 54gr of N205, @ 3150 fps

Wow all this high tech stuff.....and the last lease I was on a guy with a
30/30 killed the bigest buck!


----------



## 69HEMI-R/T (May 25, 2004)

Ruger #1 .270Win Leupold VXlll 3.5x10x40 Boone & Crockett Federal 130Sierra Gameking. SWEEEEEEEET!!


----------



## Brian Constantine (Jul 12, 2004)

Pre 64 Sako .270 w/ simple Leopold 3.5X9 VariX III. Absolute tack driver groups.


----------



## CMajeski (May 21, 2004)

Big Spec said:


> Rem Sendero 7mm STW stainless fluted


 Same but with a Burris Fullfield 2 - 4.5x-14x-42.

Speer Nitrex 145 gr. Grand Slam


----------



## baldhunter (Oct 8, 2004)

Win. Classic SM 7mm Rem Mag.,3.8x12x44 Aetec scope,145gr. Speer Grand Slams handloads at 3200 fps.,prints 1/2" groups @ 100 yards.


----------



## shallowminded (May 21, 2004)

Customized 1942 Remington 03/A3, with a Leupold 3x9. 150gr. Serria handloads.


----------



## Galveston Yankee (May 24, 2004)

James Howell said:


> one beat up old Remington 700 BDL left handed model with a leupold 3X9, 270 loaded with 150 grain federal premium nosler partitions. Tack driver (uh, maybe, haven't taken it to the range yet this year).


I'll be using my old Remmington BDL 700, .270 cal. with a Simmons 44 magnum scope, 3X10X44. Am not sure what I'm going to shoot through it yet. Probably some off the shelf Winchester 130 grain. Hunting in east Texas is all kinda close in shooting.

Might use the Marlin 30-30 my wife got for me. Just put a Bushnell Sportview 3X9X40 scope on it that was given to me. Haven't sighted it in yet, but may get a chance next weekend.

Tom


----------



## big_poppa (Oct 15, 2004)

Browning A-Bolt Staniless Stalker in 25-06 with a 3.8x12x44 Simmons Aetec scope shooting Federal premiums @ 117 grain. 

When I go west for Muleys I'll be hutnign with a Browning BAR .270 with a leupold 4x12 shooting Federal Premiums in 130 grain.


----------



## spotsndots (May 20, 2005)

*deer rifle*

Browning A-Bolt stainless stalker 30-06 with BOSS and 3x12x50 Swarovski 165gr. NBT

or

Browning A-Bolt composite with BOSS in 25-06 with 3x12x50 Swarovski 100gr NBT


----------



## LongRodMaster (Mar 5, 2005)

Winchester Model 70 Matte finish with synthetic stock .270 WSM. BSA 2.5-20 x 50 Illum. scope. 130g Winchester silver ballistic tips.


----------



## jeepin1000 (Jun 16, 2005)

*nothing*

Nothing!

Did not get on a lease this year (did not want to pay $2000 to hunt).


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Ruger M77V .22-250 Leupold 3.5x10x40

S&W Model 29 8 3/8" bbl.

Down south I like my .270 Weatherby Magnum Leupold 3x9x40.

TH


----------



## fishnfetish (Jun 25, 2004)

*Guns Vs. Animals*

1.22-250 cal. Remington 700 BDL DELUXE with 8.5x25 Mueller Eraticator red dot scope for hogs, varmint and long range or neck shot turkey
2. 270 cal. Browning A-Bolt with Leupold 3x9x40 Var XII-the old standby for everything
and breaking in and getting use to:
1.25-06 cal. Remington 700 ADL with Leupold Var XIII 4.5X14X50-so I can carry just one gun
2.270 cal. Browning Medallion White Gold Hunter with Carl Zeiss 3x9x40-don't know why I bought it but want to shoot it at least once

I love the 22-250, just wish that it had a little more bullet/knockdown power to keep from wounding and possibly losing larger animals. Come onnnnnnnnnn deer season!


----------



## Outcast (May 20, 2004)

*1 Heavy and 1 lite*

Rem 700 Fluted Sendero w/kevlar stock, zeiss 6.5 x 20, and harris bi pod

Wthrby accumark ultralite 270 win w/kevlar stock, zeiss 6.5 x 20, and harris bi pod

Both are very accurate but only the 270 is fun to shoot for extended periods


----------



## Droptine (Dec 9, 2004)

Guess my .270 will be my primary again. I'll back it up with my 7 mag.

Droptine (Yes I know that the bolt is on the wrong side)


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Remington custom shop "C" grade in 6mm Rem., Nikon Monarch Gold scope. Ammo will be handloaded Barnes 85 grain Triple Shock X.


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Ill be on the creek bottoms with my trusty and VERY OLD 30-30w/3-9 scope.

I know theres a big one somewhere in the thick stuff.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Nice collection of weapons guys!

Boat: What kind of a 264 do you have? Is it the pre-64 "Westerner"? I've found that the 264 has a very large and faithful following that just praise this round. I'd like to have one someday.

Surffishwant2B: I've heard really good things about the 25cal 120gr Hornady bullet...strange that this is the only hollow point game bullet they (as far as I know)...how long have you been using it?

Droptine: That looks like a custom, where did you have it built?

HornSuperFan: I bet your 6mm with that 85gr TSX is smokin' pretty good...how long have you been using the combo?


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

HornSuperFan: I bet your 6mm with that 85gr TSX is smokin' pretty good...how long have you been using the combo? 

This combo is new for this year. It will be backed up with a heavy barreled custom stocked 25-06 Savage. Tack driver to the extreme with 100 gr. TSX. 
Can you tell I really like the Barnes TSX bullets. Oh, and I'm pretty much a rifle snob and have rifles costing way more money, but they don't perform any better than my Savage. Love those heavy barreled Savages.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Rem 700 FS 7mm Rem. mag, 162 gr Hornady, 3.5 x10 50mm leupold 
My 300 whby mag is acting up.
Even though I lost my lease, I'm hoping to brown nose my way into somewhere.
For my boys anyway.


----------



## Droptine (Dec 9, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> Droptine: That looks like a custom, where did you have it built?


Not really, it started life as a 700 LSS the last year they made them in non-magnum calibers. I tweaked the trigger and bedded it in the McMillan Swirly and other than that she's off the shelf. It will shoot sub MOA though. My next one will be a custom. I have an itch for a SS .280AI which I really don't need but my guns are seldom about need anyway. I'll probably have it built by Mickey Coleman.

DT


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

Depends on my mood before I walk out the door, but the three I'll choose from are as follows:

Remington 700 BDL SS .300SAUM w/Leupold 4.5X14 VariXIII AO

Remington 700 BDL .270 w/Leupold 3X9 VariXII

Remington 700 BDL Bull Barrel .243 w/Leupold 12X VariXIII AO


----------



## [email protected] (May 24, 2004)

Vintage Long Range Assault/Survival Rifle --- .54 custom Hawken - Green Mountain 36x1 octagon barrel - L&R Hawken perc. lock and double set triggers - Bo Mar open competition sights - 90grains FFg - .535 round ball - Teflon coated pillow ticking patch - Won Buffalo Championship score 188-12x (w/less than 2.0 MOA at 100 yards) during TMLRA State Championship Matches @ Brady, TX June, 1992 

Deadly accurate and effective on everything from prairie dogs to elk!


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

That's awesome EJ. 

Droptine: I assumed it was b/c of the stock...nice looking rig.

HornSuperFan: I've heard great things about the TSX...supposedly not nearly as hard to get shooting as the previous X bullets. I've seriously considered them in my rifles, price has kept me away, but we'll see.


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

Assuming a clean barrel, I've yet to see a rifle that would not shoot the TSX, just load them as Barnes suggests.


----------



## bumaruski (Aug 30, 2004)

I don't post often, but I thought I would here. Browning 1885 7 mag., Zeiss 3X9X40, Federal 160 grain Noslers.


----------



## skinnywater (May 26, 2004)

Benelli R1 .308 Win; Leupold VX-III 3.5-10 Illum. load is being 
developed. Hope I get the time to hunt!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

I am not on a lease but will probably go up to my dad's lease a few times. And I will be carrying the samw gun I have been carrying the last dozen years a 6.5X55 Swedish Mauser with a cheap Bushnell 3X9. Shooting a handload I worked up several years ago with a 140 grain hollow point.


----------



## Junebug (May 24, 2004)

300 rem ultra mag senderoSF, swarovski 6x18, 200grn barnesx
or
Pre64 model 70 270, zeiss 3x9, 130grn ballistic tips
mostly
Bowtech justice 74lbs, beeman 340's, slick trick 125's


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

7mm Rem. Mag. Ruger M77, Shepherd P310 scope and Hornday 139 gr. BTSP


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Woodrow said:


> Kinda ironic that the next two people to post on the thread have the same scope.


Are you pleased with that scope? I am thinking of going BIG on my next scope. Without searching the inet, whats the going price on it?


----------



## divin deep (Aug 16, 2005)

Remington Mohawk 600 .308 150 gr. remingtons right out of the box

3x9 Stoeger


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

InfamousJ, it's a discontiued scope line, the new line is the VX-III; however, Vari X-III's can still be found for sale. I'd guess that if I tried to sell the scope on e-bay I could get close $500 for it. I haven't used this scope in the field a whole lot yet...to me, the 20x has been somewhat awkward in the field at times, but I love it once I'm settled in for a shot. I'm thinking I won't hunt with it on 20x unless the situation really calls for it, but we'll see. I am very pleased with the overall quality of the scope, I also have one on my 270, but it is 3.5-10x50. If I were to buy a new scope right now with no budget I'd probably opt for a Leupold VX-III 4.5-14x50 LR (30mm tube). 

Having said all that, you can certainly get by with less magnification and less quality.


----------



## Catn' Around (May 21, 2004)

Mathews Outback 
Then the Remington .270 Vari-X III 3.5x10 x50 if I still don't have anything by december
and The Remington .243 Vari-X II 3x9 x 42 for yotes and other varmits.


----------



## DBLHKUP (Jan 25, 2005)

Remington 700 BDL .270 3x9 Redfield, 130 gr Fedral Premium Bolistic Tip....WILL absolutely lay 'em down!!! 

COME ON COOLER WEATHER!!!


----------



## Palmetto (Jun 28, 2004)

Rem 700 in a .300 WinMag. S.S. Barrel / Synthetic stock.
Leupold Vari-X III 6.5x20x40 (Have not sighted it in since 2001) 
Rem. facatory loads. Core Lockt 150gr

I take it to the range every year, and put 3 shells through it. It is consistent all the time. I shot it at the range 1 month ago. Put 3 shells through it, and put it back in the box. I turned around and shot that big pig with it monday night. I LOVE THIS SCOPE. 

I abuse this gun too. I carry it in my backseat, and in my gun scabbard all the time. My dad took it to Utah on a 25 mile pack-in horseback hunting trip in late 01, and it didnt phase it. The last time I touched the dial was just before he took it on that trip.

I will be taking it to New Mexico in November to try for a muley. This will be a first for me, I hope its not too cold!!


----------



## drred4 (Aug 12, 2005)

Remington 700 BDL 7mm Mag magniported with Leupold Vari-X III 3.5x10

or Browning A-bolt synthetic/stainless 270 WSM with Simmons 3x10 44

or Remington 7600 in 7mm Remington Express with Leupold 3x9 Vari-X II 3x9


----------



## Whitecrow (May 26, 2004)

Dang, a lot of you guys have deer that really need some killing!! 
My weapon of choice is a 15 yr old Jennings Carbon Extreme at 86lbs flinging 30" 2514 XX-75's with a 125gr Thunderhead. 
Once rifle season opens the kids want to hunt, so then I'm packing a Remington Model 7 in 7mm-08 with an old Redfield Tracker 2x7 to back them up. The kids are all under age 10 and are shooting a NEF composite youth in .223 with a Simmons 1.5x5 EER shotgun scope.


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

As stated in a previous post on this thread, I will use my 6mm Remington and / or 25-06 for our Texas deer. On my trip to Minnesota, where it looks like we will have longer shots at larger deer, I will use my Winchester Laredo 7mm STW. It has a Leupold 4.5-14 LR 30mm tube in Talley mounts. Shooting 140 grain Barnes TSX.


----------



## Woodrow (Jun 17, 2004)

Horn, sounds like you have some nice toys!


----------



## saintsfan (Jun 1, 2004)

Man alot of nice guns on this board...I will be shooting Savage model 110 I got on clearance for $125 at Walmart last year. Not fancy but it can shoot.


----------



## fish2far (Jun 30, 2004)

I mostly will hunt bowhunt with a Mathews SQ2.

If it is too cold or raining I will pull out old faithful.

Remington 700 BDL
Leupold VXIII 3.5-10


----------



## jag11741 (Jan 7, 2005)

270 s&w late grandfathers gun


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Yah*



jag11741 said:


> 270 s&w late grandfathers gun


That's what I like to hear. A gun that could tell some stories. Got some history on it.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> That's what I like to hear. A gun that could tell some stories. Got some history on it.


A guy showed up at the lease last year with grandpaws gun.
After six misses , two gut shot does and one 1 1/2 yr old 8 pnt he was done.
He had some stories just like grandpaw. Glad we parted ways.


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Won a Win. Model 70 in 300 WSM with BSA 3X9X50 in a raffle that I am going to try out. If I don't like it I will fall back on ole faithful, S&W 1500 in 270, with a Simmons 44mag 3x10x44 which is a known tack driver.


----------



## Silverspoon (Jun 1, 2005)

After bow season is over, I'll put down my Martin Recurve X-200 (I love to shoot traditional bows, it is VERY challenging. This is my fourth year and I have only let one arrow fly. It's to bad that the doe I was aiming for "jumped my string"!) and rely on my Winchester Model 94 lever action 30-30, Winchester 150 grain factory loads topped with a Bushnell 3 x 9. My back up is a Remington 700 Fluted Sendero w/kevlar stock chambered in .270 with 150 grain Remington factory loads topped with a Leupold 4 x 10.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

*Not sure that was the gun*



Redfishr said:


> A guy showed up at the lease last year with grandpaws gun.
> After six misses , two gut shot does and one 1 1/2 yr old 8 pnt he was done.
> He had some stories just like grandpaw. Glad we parted ways.


Sounds like he needed more than shooting lessons! That is just flat out irresponsible.


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

My shop built .64 Virginia Flintlock Left Hand with 54" custom Getz barrel. Nothing's ever walked away.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

troy merrill said:


> Sounds like he needed more than shooting lessons! That is just flat out irresponsible.


I shot the rifle.
It was defianately NOT the rifle............We did make him claim that 8 pnt as his trophy. He wasnt happy but he did it ........


----------



## stovepipe (Dec 21, 2004)

*Winchester Model 95.....*

Saddle ring carbine in 30.06.......


----------



## day0970 (May 21, 2004)

Winchester Model 70 XTR 270 Weatherby Mag. 150 gain bulletistic tips. Punching holes.


----------



## medulla762 (May 24, 2004)

Lazzaroni Patriot....yeah I wish! 


Remington LTR in .308 Win. topped with a Leupold 4.5 X 14 VariX-III This is a mighty handy rifle.

Fodder will be twice fired, match prepped winchester case filled with 43 g Varget topped with a nasty Sierra 2140.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Remington 700 CDL Left Hand .270 Factory Loads Leupold 3 x 9 Gold Ring


----------



## BEER4BAIT (Jun 24, 2005)

*here's the pic*

swap over to the dark side


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

For my New Mexico mule deer hunt I will be taking my Rem 700 7mm ultra-mag, 4-12 Nikon scope, 150 gr Swift Scirrocos. 
My east Texas rig for the past 12 years has been a model 600 mohawk in 308, 4-12 Redfield ultimate illuminator scope, but it started spitting bullets everywhere but the bullseye last year and I had to break the ultra mag back out to finish the season. The last session at the gun range did not look good for the mohawk. So I will probably be taking the ultra-mag to east Texas also.


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

reef_runner said:


> For my New Mexico mule deer hunt I will be taking my Rem 700 7mm ultra-mag, 4-12 Nikon scope, 150 gr Swift Scirrocos.
> My east Texas rig for the past 12 years has been a model 600 mohawk in 308, 4-12 Redfield ultimate illuminator scope, but it started spitting bullets everywhere but the bullseye last year and I had to break the ultra mag back out to finish the season. The last session at the gun range did not look good for the mohawk. So I will probably be taking the ultra-mag to east Texas also.


I had a 600 in 308 a few yrs back. Never could get it to shoot worth a darn.
4 inch groups at a hundred. I killed one deer in alabama with it .I had it on his shoulder and hit him in the neck.
Soon as I got home I sold it.
But I have a 600 in 6 mm and its a tak driver.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Woodrow, Yes it is a pre 64 model. I bought it from my uncle years ago. He regretted selling that gun till the day he died. I've had many an offer for my 264 but I plan on leaving it to my son one day and hopefully he will leave it to his son.


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

Redfishr said:


> I had a 600 in 308 a few yrs back. Never could get it to shoot worth a darn.
> 4 inch groups at a hundred. I killed one deer in alabama with it .I had it on his shoulder and hit him in the neck.
> Soon as I got home I sold it.
> But I have a 600 in 6 mm and its a tak driver.


I don't know what has happened to the 308, it was a tack driver for many years. I was making neck shots with it on almost everything I shot under 150 yds. Now I am lucky if I can group 6" at a 100 yds with it. The last buck I killed with it was about 240 yrds right through the heart/lungs, that was November 2003. December 2003 I missed a couple of does and hogs that were fairly simple shots, carried it to the range and it was shooting 6" high and I couldn't get it to group. I used my 7 rem mag until I cracked the stock on it last year. After that I started taking the ultra mag. The ultra mag is a little heavy for the deer around here, but it is perfect for hogs. I have more confidence with the ultra mag than I ever had with the mohawk, it spits out 1" groups at 200 yds and is able to hit a 2 liter pop bottle at 400 yds. I originally bought the ultra mag for hunting out west, looks like it is going to be my all around gun from now on.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

reef_runner said:


> I don't know what has happened to the 308, it was a tack driver for many years. I was making neck shots with it on almost everything I shot under 150 yds. Now I am lucky if I can group 6" at a 100 yds with it.


I'm sure you checked all of the obvious things: thorough cleaning, including making sure any accumulated copper fouling is out, all scope mounting screws are tight, all action screws are properly torqued. If so, it could be a warping of the stock (partiulcarly in an area where it puts pressure on the barrel) or a bad scope, among other things (damage to the barrel crown?). You could try mounting a different scope to see if that resolves the problem.


----------



## reef_runner (Mar 21, 2005)

Charles Helm said:


> I'm sure you checked all of the obvious things: thorough cleaning, including making sure any accumulated copper fouling is out, all scope mounting screws are tight, all action screws are properly torqued. If so, it could be a warping of the stock (partiulcarly in an area where it puts pressure on the barrel) or a bad scope, among other things (damage to the barrel crown?). You could try mounting a different scope to see if that resolves the problem.


It has been cleaned several times, but I am thinking about getting it done by a gunsmith. All the screws mounting the scope are tight and I have a gut feeling the scope is alright. As for the stock I can run a dollar bill down past the rear sight screws on the barrel. The crown looks ok to me, but I am no expert. To me the rifling does not look right and I am thinking that it is time for a new barrel. These guns were built back in the 60s if I remember right and I bought it used in 90. It has had hundreds of rounds go through it from me alone. I plan on letting a gunsmith look at it and see if the barrel is the problem. I am not going to get rid of it, to many fond memories with it.
I want to get another stock that I can cut down so the kids can use it. My oldest daughter is almost ready for her first kill and I want this gun to be in her hands when she does it.


----------



## Charles Helm (Oct 22, 2004)

Good luck with it. Scopes do fail from time to time, and that would be one of the simplest things to fix. Hopefully the gunsmith with get it sorted out. There's a lot to be said for sentimental value, and nothing you could not kill in Texas (or most anywhere else) with a .308.


----------



## bayourat (Jan 7, 2005)

Just shootin my little ol' rem.700 243.....


----------



## HornSuperFan (May 31, 2005)

bayourat said:


> Just shootin my little ol' rem.700 243.....


Concerning your avatar... don't hate, congratulate. How's your new coach working out?


----------



## Fuelin (Jun 21, 2005)

Great Thread. I will be shooting my .300 Sendero Remington with my Swarovski 3.1/15.4Welcome to Throckmorton County


----------



## TEAMSAILFISH (Aug 29, 2005)

good old rem 700 300 mag, ballistic tip 180, reach out and touch something, just love the recoil


----------



## Bubba (May 21, 2004)

I have both a Mauser and a Soveit carbine I will take along. A Yugo M48 and a M 44.

The Russian is scoped and the both are hot, in between .308 and a .30-06.

In black powder season I use a Dixie Tenn. Mountain flint lock in .50 with patch and ball only.

It is good at 200 yards.

My main stay is dad's old M 70.


----------



## captwayne (Mar 22, 2005)

308 Kimber.... 3x9 Kahles scope....Federal Premium 165 grain sierra game king bullets.....Works great from the hill country to south Texas.................


----------



## DAD31392 (Oct 9, 2005)

I Use One Of The First Winchester Model 70 In .300 Win Mag. Manufactured In 1966. Been Using It For 25 Years. I've Got Several Other Models And Calibers But This Is My Favorite.


----------



## Hamourkiller (Aug 15, 2005)

I will be using a Kreighoff Drilling 12ga/30-06 Stuffed with Federal 180 gr Premium / 12 ga slug / #1 buckshotKent Matrix shot for the occasional small game.
2.5 x 8 Khales Scope with quick detachable mts

Most versatile gun I have ever hunted with.

Good luck every one!


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

James Howell said:


> one beat up old Remington 700 BDL left handed model with a leupold 3X9, 270 loaded with 150 grain federal premium nosler partitions. Tack driver (uh, maybe, haven't taken it to the range yet this year).


 WOW, I have the same exact setup except mine is brand new and right handed model. We won it at a gun show, NRA auction.

Took this buck last year with it


----------

